# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] βραχυκυκλωμα ενισχυτη αυτοκινητου

## sakatak1

Καλησπερα παιδια.ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος αλλα παντα ηθελα να ασχοληθω με τα ηλεκτρονικα και μαλον ηρθε η ωρα.ξαφνικα μου βραχυκυκλωσε ο ενισχυτης μοθ,δηλαδη μου καιει την ασφαλεια.το ανοιξα και βρηκα ενα τρανζιστορ διπλα στην εισοδο του ρευματος το οποιο ηταν προβληματικο.το αλαξα αλλα οχι με το ιδιο αλλα με αλλο με μεγαλυτερες τιμες γιατι δεν εβρισκα το ιδιο αλλα μου ξανα καιει την ασφαλεια.περιμενω απο ebay να ερθουν τα κανονικα αλλα εχω δυο επωτησεις να κανω.1 ποια στοιχεια μπορουν να βραχυκυκλωσουν εναν ενυσχιτη (πυκνωτες? διοδοι? κ.τ.λ.) και 2 ποιες ειναι οι πιθανες αιτιες.ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## ezizu

> Καλησπερα..............1 ποια στοιχεια μπορουν να βραχυκυκλωσουν εναν ενυσχιτη (πυκνωτες? διοδοι? κ.τ.λ.) και 2 ποιες ειναι οι πιθανες αιτιες.ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.


Συνήθως τα εξαρτήματα που μπορεί να είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα είναι Fet, transistor, δίοδοι και αρκετά σπανιότερα οι πυκνωτές. Οι πυκνωτές συνήθως σκάνε, ή χάνουν χωρητικότητα κ.ο.κ
Οι πιθανές αιτίες μπορεί να είναι αρκετές όπως π.χ. ζόρισμα /κακή χρήση του ενισχυτή, λάθος φορτίο, υπέρταση, βραχυκυκλωμένα καλώδια ηχείων, κακές ή λάθος συνδέσεις /επαφές, κακή ποιότητα των εξαρτημάτων του, μπορει ακόμα και κακή ή λάθος σχεδίαση των κυκλωμάτων του .
Μερικές φορές μπορεί να δημιουργείται και αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση και η μια αιτία να δημιουργεί κάποια άλλη και σαν αποτέλεσμα είναι η βλάβη να μην είναι μόνο σε ένα εξάρτημα ή σε ένα κύκλωμα.
Δεν έχεις γράψει όμως την μάρκα /μοντέλο του ενισχυτή.

Μην ανοιγείς το ίδιο θέμα σε άλλες κατηγορίες.

----------


## sakatak1

Καταρχην ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.ο ενυσχυτης ειναι μαρκας fli loaded 250.στην ελλαδα δεν εχω δει ποτε αυτην την μαρκα αλλα στην αγγλια που μενω τωρα ειναι πολυ γνωστη.τα fet ειναι τα τελικα τρανζιστορ?

----------


## ezizu

Μπορεί να έχει είτε Fet, είτε transistor (είτε ολοκληρωμένο) στην έξοδο, ανάλογα την σχεδίαση. Λογικά όμως πρέπει να έχει Fet στο κύκλωμα της τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## moutoulos

Σάκη εφόσον έχεις παραγγείλει τα δικά του, μην βάζεις άλλα μέχρι να σου έρθουν, 
γιατί μπορεί να κάνεις μεγαλύτερη ζημιά. 

Η πιο πιθανή αιτία που καίγονται, μιας και ρωτάς, συνήθως είναι η υπερθέρμανση.
Η υπερθέρμανση δεν είναι απαραίτητο να προέρχεται απο "τσιτώματα", αλλά και 
απο την γενική ποιότητα/ψύξη του ενισχυτή.

----------


## sakatak1

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση γρηγορη.αυριο θα μετρησω και τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου γιατι πρεπει να ειναι και αυτα βραχυκυκλωμενα.επισης μηπως ξερεις το καλωδιο του remote στα ραδιο σιντι ποσα volt δινει για να ανοιξει ο ενυσχυτης?λογικα 12 ε?

----------


## ezizu

Ναι το remote είναι 12V.

----------


## sakatak1

καλησπερα παιδια.πηρα τα καινουργια τρανζιστορ μετρισα ενα και με παραξενεψε.λογικα το μεσαιο ποδι δεν ειναι το κοινο?εμανα μου βγαζει μετρηση μεταξυ 3ου και 1ου ποδιου και 3ου και 2ου .δηλαδη κοινο ειναι το τριτο ποδι.γινεται αυτο?

----------


## ezizu

Ο εκπομπός-συλλέκτης-βάση ,δεν είναι σε όλα τα τρανζίστορ, με την ίδια σειρά. 
Μπορείς να συμβουλευτείς το datasheet του τρανζίστορ για να δεις που ακριβώς αντιστοιχούν τα πόδια του τρανζίστορ.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν μιλάμε για τρανζίστορ ισχύος, κατά 99.9% έχει στη μέση *το συλλέκτη* και όχι τη βάση (την οποία μάλλον εννοείς λέγοντας "κοινό" - κακώς βέβαια).

----------

